# How to Read Surge



## Cheddar (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out how to read the surge chart on the app.

What does it mean when an area is light orange but there is no number listed in the area? 

For higher surges, is that pricing good for any pick up in that area regardless of destination?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Really want blood in your car? How hard would it be to draw a weapon while driving? I like the mag lite idea.


----------



## Cheddar (Oct 4, 2015)

What?


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> What?


Wrong thread. My bad


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to read the surge chart on the app.
> 
> What does it mean when an area is light orange but there is no number listed in the area?
> 
> ...


The orange means there is heavier than usual demand.

Surges and demand areas pop in and out in the blink of an eye. Everyone here (I hope) will tell you not to chase surges. The exception would be at a major event when there is an expectation the surge will last for a while.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yellow is higher than normal ANTICIPATED demand. Orange more so. Then surge pricing.

Ignore these and work your area. Chasing these is money out the window and you'll just help kill surges for others, except, as Rocker said, major events.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to read the surge chart on the app.
> 
> What does it mean when an area is light orange but there is no number listed in the area?
> 
> ...


If you get the weekday and weekend guarantees emails and the link displays a "heat map," that's your best bet for finding rides until you learn your area. It's not 100% though, just a good guideline to get started with. For example, today I had an atypical day and only had one ride from a hot zone.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to read the surge chart on the app.
> 
> What does it mean when an area is light orange but there is no number listed in the area?
> 
> ...


Turn off the app (No need to teach you ACRO right now) and watch the rider app. Once that shows surge and you like that surge indicator, turn the driver app back on. Watch out as riders get 2 minutes to decide if they like price (probably during surge) so if it goes from 1.3x to 2.0x, there are pax out there that still has a price at 1.3x so either accept if you like it even though not at 2x or learn what ACRO is and take your chance on higher surge. If concert or event just got out, skip the low surge and wait on the bigger one.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to read the surge chart on the app.
> 
> What does it mean when an area is light orange but there is no number listed in the area?
> 
> ...


I'm shocked that this wasn't covered in you uber training session. How could they miss informing you about this.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I see those yellow and orange boxes pop up in the southern suburbs of Houston and some of them easily cover hundreds of square miles.


----------

